# Short term rentals



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi,
I was wondering about the availability of medium term property rentals.
Most rentals I see are either short term, days or weeks, or long term, 12momths or more.
We’re looking to rent a one or two bedroom furnished apartment or home for six months, preferably anywhere on the West Coast of Cyprus, Sea or mountain.

Thanks in advance for any replies.
Ian


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

There are short term tenancies available from 1 Oct to 31 Mar but it’s not the norm. These are usually ex-holiday lets where the landlord seeks a Winter income, so it very much depends on the time of year you are talking about. Tenancy Agreements are usually for 12 months but such agreements have little recourse to the law over here.

Having said that, there are people who will sign a 12 month Tenancy Agreement but have every intention to move before the end of the agreement. In such cases, they simply lose their deposit which seems to suit their circumstances.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Puzzled at use of Edomite.

Oxford dictionary: 
Edomite
NOUN
A member of an ancient people living in Edom, a region south of the Dead Sea, in biblical times, traditionally believed to be descended from Esau.

Please explain.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I was also scratching my head when I saw that term.

Maybe it is a term used in Israel but I have never heard it used here or anywhere else.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

PeteandSylv said:


> Puzzled at use of Edomite.
> 
> Oxford dictionary:
> Edomite
> ...


Auto spell check somewhere created that, it should be short term


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

PeteandSylv said:


> Puzzled at use of Edomite.
> 
> Oxford dictionary:
> Edomite
> ...


Auto spell check somewhere created that, it should be short term, any easy way to edit it?


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Veronica said:


> I was also scratching my head when I saw that term.
> 
> Maybe it is a term used in Israel but I have never heard it used here or anywhere else.


Why do people think I am in Israel?


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi IanJoseph
We are in the same position as you and wanting a rental for four months while we find the perfect place to live....and after researching I think what we are going to do is contact estate agents closer to the time, we are coming over end of September so we will try contacting them in August....well that is plan A...if we hear back from no one then we will rent something from Owners Direct for a few weeks which is Plan B and start looking for something straight away
Hope this helps....if you find something different I will be interested as well but so far that is what I have come up with....I did read on a thread somewhere a few weeks ago someone doing Plan B and they found their perfect property within 3 or 4 days.
Sandra


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

IanJoseph said:


> Auto spell check somewhere created that, it should be short term, any easy way to edit it?


I have edited the title.


----------



## Robson085 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sandrapoy1 said:


> Hi IanJoseph
> We are in the same position as you and wanting a rental for four months while we find the perfect place to live....and after researching I think what we are going to do is contact estate agents closer to the time, we are coming over end of September so we will try contacting them in August....well that is plan A...if we hear back from no one then we will rent something from Owners Direct for a few weeks which is Plan B and start looking for something straight away
> Hope this helps....if you find something different I will be interested as well but so far that is what I have come up with....I did read on a thread somewhere a few weeks ago someone doing Plan B and they found their perfect property within 3 or 4 days.
> Sandra


Hi Sandra, nice to see a fellow isle of wighter on here. Myself and partner are moving out to the protaras area end of september, please let me know if you gain any good contacts for rentals and i will do likewise. The internet seems to be very behind with regards to property. We are going out there for a week start of september to do some property research.

All the best with your move.

Robbie


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Robson085 said:


> Hi Sandra, nice to see a fellow isle of wighter on here. Myself and partner are moving out to the protaras area end of september, please let me know if you gain any good contacts for rentals and i will do likewise. The internet seems to be very behind with regards to property. We are going out there for a week start of september to do some property research.
> 
> All the best with your move.
> 
> Robbie


Hi Robbie
Its a small world sometimes isn't it, so you are from the Isle of Wight and also planning the big move at the end of September...that is such a coincidence, we might even be on the same flight over lol. yes I will definitely post back on how we get on as it might help someone else....although we are now considering a different option...which is instead of finding a rental for a few months while we decide where we wanted to live, we are now considering just going through Owners Direct and finding something for one month and in that time hopefully finding a long term rental....doing it that way would save putting our furniture into storage for a few months …....and then hopefully by the time our month is up our furniture might have arrived....I am sure things won't work out as planned though lol...and we are still in two minds on the best way to do things.
Anyway after saying all of that I am still going to try contacting different estate agents in the next week or two to see if they come up with anything so I will definitely post back if we hear anything.
We finally have a few things crossed off our list...the pet passport is now done and we are getting quotes for getting the car out and also the furniture....definitely exciting times...also I have to add a bit stressful now and again lol.
I hope you post back with how you are getting on.
Best Regards
Sandra


----------

